# The Best, or Most Expensive Cigar



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

You have ever smoked or purchased? Although some high dollar cigars are very good, but does not always mean they will be the best. So I'm curious to know what is the most expensive cigar you have ever bought, and/or the best cigar you have ever smoked. I am sure some of the big time members here have smoked or purchased some very exclusive cigars and have either smoked them or have them sitting in that special spot in the humi.

Reason I ask is I saw a thread in the split buys section where a few members are trying to go together on a box of cigars. One cigar was going to run each person a little over $100. Now I don't mind spending money on quality items such as wine, food, and etc, but for $100, the cigar better be worth every dollar.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

One of the most expensive cigars I've smoked was a Tatuaje RC233. I paid $25 for that beast, and it was worth every penny. One of the best cigars I've smoked. If only I had 3 hours to smoke one cigar more often. More expensive, of course, doesn't always equal best. The OpusX markups, Davidoff MSRP, and even the MSRP of the Padron Anniversary cigars are a few examples of cigars that aren't as good as their price tag would suggest. Then again, it's all relative and subjective. 
A $100 cigar sounds more like a collector's thing. Limited Editions and collector's items will almost always fetch higher prices.

edit: I just saw the thread you were referring to. You're talking about cigars that can be considered pieces of history. While I'm sure they'll smoke wonderfully (if they had been cared for properly), their value is more historic (age and such) than the quality of the tobacco and such. I have a box of American cigars made with Cuban tobacco from the 50's. If I were to judge them on smoking experience alone, they'd not be worth what I paid for them. But owning a piece of history and being able to say that I'm smoking cigars as old as my father makes them worth what I paid.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

My most expensive so far was a Padron 1926 80th which from the local B&M was in the mid $40 range. It was a great smoke. Was it worth $45? Who knows. I've smoked cigars that cost less than $10 that, to me, were just as enjoyable. Big but here, but sometimes you just have to splurge and smoke something, maybe over priced, rare or hard to get just for the experience. It is just part of the learning curve on the slippery slope we call a hobby.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I haven't gotten to the point in this hobby where I have a desire to own cigars I probably wouldn't smoke because of their historic value or rarity.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All: I hope you are well.

The most expensive and one of the best cigars I have had was a Cohiba Gran Reserva. It was about $75 and a pleasure from start to finish. I wished I had a pipe at the end to smoke the very last bit of it.

I smoked this after my oldest son's graduation party this summer.

Wonderful smoke and memory.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All: I hope you are well.
> 
> The most expensive and one of the best cigars I have had was a Cohiba Gran Reserva. It was about $75 and a pleasure from start to finish. I wished I had a pipe at the end to smoke the very last bit of it.
> 
> ...


Good stuff guys.

I've seen the Gran Reserva up close and have heard many good things about this cigar. Although I've never had one, def on a wish list to try.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

A while back I snagged up a pair of Gurkha's HMR for around 580$ a piece, meh surprisingly not as good as the Royal Reserve 29$. Padron Millenium Natural 35$ not quite worth the hype (neither is the 40th). Supported my B&M by buying thirty PFR45M's at 29.95$ a stick... Last year, I have ten left (aging) and those are tantamount to lighting up a bar of rich mocha chocolate, with hints of anise, butter cream, caramel, cracked black peppercorns, cumen, espresso, figs, hickory, kahlua, mesquite, paprika, a touch of sea salt taraggon, thyme.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> A while back I snagged up a pair of Gurkha's HMR for around 580$ a piece, meh surprisingly not as good as the Royal Reserve 29$. Padron Millenium Natural 35$ not quite worth the hype (neither is the 40th). Supported my B&M by buying thirty PFR45M's at 29.95$ a stick... Last year, I have ten left (aging) and *those are tantamount to lighting up a bar of rich mocha chocolate, with hints of anise, butter cream, caramel, cracked black peppercorns, cumen, espresso, figs, hickory, kahlua, mesquite, paprika, a touch of sea salt taraggon, thyme*.


WoW! I feel like baking a cake now.:whoo:

Dando


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Dando said:


> WoW! I feel like baking a cake now.:whoo:
> 
> Dando


It'd be one wicked cake.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

most expensive and one of my Fav's is the Opus X. Some guys on here smoke the regulary, of which i am extremely jealous. I only spoil myself with these on rare occasions. New Years in las Vegas, and my 30th birthday present to myself. 


I will definetly own more, No B&M's have it in stock around me, and i haven't found a decent price for them anywhere on the internet, or they are sold out. But i will have them again.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Not the most expensive one I've bought/smoked but one of the best I've enjoyed (Non CC anyhow) is the God of Fire by Carlito - 'bout $28/$30. But it changes allllll throughout the cigar, blending, changing, smooth and soooo creamy. But with flavour and a decent kick that you don't see comming.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Taboada custom rolled for about $80 a stick. Worth every penny. I still have a few. Monster figuardo with the most beautiful wrapper in the world.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> most expensive and one of my Fav's is the Opus X. Some guys on here smoke the regulary, of which i am extremely jealous. I only spoil myself with these on rare occasions. New Years in las Vegas, and my 30th birthday present to myself.
> 
> I will definetly own more, No B&M's have it in stock around me, and i haven't found a decent price for them anywhere on the internet, or they are sold out. But i will have them again.


The Opus X seems to be a very popular cigar on here and many many good reviews. May I ask what one you have smoked? Also what kind of prices are you seeing for an Opus X cigar?

Thanks!


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

I paid about $45 for just one cigar for two times. 
These were a Gurkha Royal Reserve and a Camacho (I am not sure about its full name)

The most expensive batch that I bought was about $700. It was including about 30 cigars (completely cubans)
However, I hadn't smoked any of them yet.

Cohiba's new product ,"behike", is also very expensive. I am not sure about how much it was but it was really expensive.

By the way, I could not find now but I am sure about that I saw a cigar of Gurkha with a price of $750.
I do not think that it would worth. How good can it be?


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I just won a PAM 5 cigar gift pack at Cigar Auctioneer. It includes the 8 3/4" x 50 Presidente 'A' that retails for about $32.80. I doubt it's worth nearly 3x the price of the other 4 PAMs included in that pack, but you can bet I'll be smoking that on a special occasion where I have a good 3 hours to kill and will enjoy the hell out of it even if it's no better than the others.

I paid $61.99 for the 5 pack including shipping and wouldn't have purchased that stick as a single. To me, it's just too expensive to justify. But, then again, I'm pretty cheap.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

It'd be impossible for me to name the single best cigar I've ever smoked, although depending on the day it might be a Cohiba Siglo VI, PAM 45, PSD No. 4... the list goes on.

In terms of the most expensive: An Opus X Shark, purchased last Christmas. Ran $40 in Caesar's Palace, Las Vegas. Bought one as a gift for a friend, the other to store in the humi. I'm not a huge Opus fan, but I am very intrigued by this cigar (love the Anejo 77). Plan on lighting it up this Christmas.

WORST cigars I've smoked in the $20+ category? Ghurka Beauty, Ghurka Beast (both crap), GOF (2006 Carlos and Carlito blends --quality product, but not for my palette), Graycliff (are you kidding me?)


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

The most expensive stick I have ever smoked was a Cohiba Siglo VI ('06) about $25, I've smoked about a dozen or so. I've got some '07's & 08's resting/ageing untill next year.

No Opus X's
No Gran Reserva's
No Behike's
No Gurkha Dragons or HMR's
Not even a Camacho Trip M

I have still been to cigar nirvana on a number of occasions, and only a few times with the Cohiba Sig VI. Some of the other sticks I have really enjoyed were $15 or less.

Also I don't collect expensive cigars just to put in my humidor. I will smoke all of them, one time or another...sooner than later.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

a couple of my best ever smokes:

cohiba sublime book edition










1985 monte cristo dunhill










i paid $950 for all ten,and...are you sitting down?

i gave most of 'em away in bombs...lol


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Not the most expensive one I've bought/smoked but one of the best I've enjoyed (Non CC anyhow) is the God of Fire by Carlito - 'bout $28/$30. But it changes allllll throughout the cigar, blending, changing, smooth and soooo creamy. But with flavour and a decent kick that you don't see comming.


I'm glad to hear the positive review, i got a 3 pack of the Double Robustos and will be smoking one later this month on a boat trip with friends.


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

shuckins said:


> a couple of my best ever smokes:
> 
> cohiba sublime book edition
> 
> ...


these are........... great!!!!:dr


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Most expensive I've smoked? Either the Arturo Fuente Gran AniverXario or the Fuente Fuente Forbidden X Platinum Tubo. Donb't remmeber exact cost. Somewhere around $60 I think. Both were extremely good smokes, though I wouldn't call them best I ever had.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Also I don't collect expensive cigars just to put in my humidor. I will smoke all of them, one time or another...sooner than later.


I like that. I don't mind the idea of paying for quality, but that sumbitch is gonna end up in the wind at some point.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Ashton ESG 23 Churchill


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I think most expensive bought was AF Anejo
Most expensive smoked Diamond Crown Maximus


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

$95 bucks for a cigar...damn. That'll buy me 6 of my favorite smokes. How much better can a $95 cigar be? I may never find out..


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> $95 bucks for a cigar...damn. That'll buy me 6 of my favorite smokes. How much better can a $95 cigar be? I may never find out..


I'm with you there bro, Ain't gonna happen unless I hit the Lotto...LOL


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Even if I hit the Lotto.... ain't happening..


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Even if I hit the Lotto.... ain't happening..


Tell you what, If I hit it, I'll send you a few :ss


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

shuckins said:


> a couple of my best ever smokes:
> 
> cohiba sublime book edition
> 
> ...


I've been looking all over for these and no one has them in stock. I mean absolutely no one that I know that is legit has them in stock. I keep checking about once a week. Shoot an email every now and then and ask if they plan to get more, each time it's "We are not sure when we will get more stock". Hopefully one day I'll get my hands on one. Two if I'm lucky. One to smoke and the other to sit in the humi.

Very generous of you Shuckins on the bombs with these cigars. By far one of the most giving members on this forum.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Most expensive cigar I ever bought, I gave away to a brother here on Puff. 

My most expensive, rarest and oldest cigars I currently own were gifted to me by brothers here on Puff. 

Here's to my brothers! The best cigars are smoked with them.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome cigar. I did not pay 80 dollars but it was still an awesome smoke. Probably the best roller and sometime blender in Cuba. Taking a couple of these on vacation and plan to really enjoy them.



bpegler said:


> Taboada custom rolled for about $80 a stick. Worth every penny. I still have a few. Monster figuardo with the most beautiful wrapper in the world.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Opus X BBMF Maduro. Getting fired up at my fly fishing trip the last week of September.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Most expensive cigar I ever bought, I gave away to a brother here on Puff.
> 
> My most expensive, rarest and oldest cigars I currently own were gifted to me by brothers here on Puff.
> 
> Here's to my brothers! The best cigars are smoked with them.


Exactly why I love this forum and the members here. The most generous, friendliest group of people I've ever seen on a forum. It's like everyone has been friends for years and treat each other like a fellow brother. Finding all this on a forum on the net, or anywhere is very rare. Puff forums has a member for life in me.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The most expensive cigar I've bought was probably a Behike (although I really don't consider them that expensive). Hopefully that will be surpassed if the split referenced to in the first thread goes forward.

When buying cigars I look at it as "this is the amount of money I'm going to spend to enjoy myself tonight." in doing this $30-50 doesn't seem that bad because I have definitely had bar tabs in excess of that. Also, that is not to say I can afford to smoke "expensive" cigars every day, or even every week for that matter.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

This has been a great thread guys. A lot of great information here as well. Also thanks to Shuckins I've been able to track down a sample pack of the Cohiba's I've been looking for.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Those Cohibas look mouth watering. Stop quoting the images! haha


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Not the most expensive cigar I have smoked, but it would be the OpusX XXX I smoked at the Woodward Dream Cruise this year. 

It had been raining most of the day that Saturday and we were at a Dream Cruise Party at a lady's house that works for wife, she lived about 15 or so houses off of Woodward. I told my wife I was going to go watch the cruise and smoke my cigar. She said "in the rain?" I replied that I didn't care and I was going to smoke this damn cigar. ( it was just misting at this point and most of the people there didnt smoke, being a guest I didn't want to offend anyone) 

I walked to the end of the street, sat my ass on the curb and fired up my OpusX. Now this is the gods honest truth, about 2 minutes into my smoke the clouds parted, rain stopped, and the sun shone down directly upon me. The cigar gods were smiling. I sat in that spot for almost 2 hours, milking that stick for all it was worth, right down to the nub. I headed back when I was finished as it was getting late and about 20 minutes later it started to mist again. 

Coincidence? Hell ya! But that coincidence allowed me to have the best cigar of my life. It is a smoke I will never forget.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The Opus X I purchased at Casa Fuente was my most expensive cigar at around $25 and it was well worth it. Another cigar I had that was $13 was unbelievable as well. I think it was what they call a Viaje Oro Reserva and I smoked that in my garage so a nirvana like location was not a factor in my enjoyment. The Viaje might just be the most complex NC I have ever enjoyed.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay... everyone head over here.

Being the most expensive is not necessarily the best. In something subjective like cigars, it's going to be a diverse group, one thing to remember is that it's okay to have more than one favorite.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

The most expensive cigar I have paid for was a Davidoff Millenium-- It was a little over 20 dollars. That was about four years ago. I also paid around the same for a cigar named after Winston Churchill (gave me the worst nicotine buzz of my life). I have paid a shade under 20 for some of the Padrons (1926 and 1964). That's as far as I have gone and as far as I probably will go. The Davidoff was very good. The Winston Churchill was very good. The Padrons were divine. I WILL NOT pay that much for a cigar anymore, but I will pay for a Padron 1964--nothing else. I like staying in the $3 to $4 range, and the funny thing is that there are MANY quality smokes in that particular price range, if you look.

The BEST cigar I have had was a cigar made in Miami, and it cost about three dollars. That was over a few years ago. Now, those cigars have not been the same since, much to my disappointment, but that particular batch was "out of this world" good. Damn, that cigar was so good that I would have easily taken it over any of the Padrons that I have had, 1926 and 1964 included and in a heartbeat. 

No, I will not spend a lot of money on any one particular cigar. It's like the "been there, done that" mindset-- blowing 20 bucks or more on a smoke (especially an unproven one) doesn't appeal to me. Hell, I really don't even like spending more than 10 bucks on a smoke anymore. I have been around the block and there are simply too many pretenders out there masquerading as "premium" smokes, and they are not--yet they feed you bull and want you to pay top dollar for it. What insanity.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

thegoldenmackid said:


> *Okay... everyone head over here.*
> 
> Being the most expensive is not necessarily the best. In something subjective like cigars, it's going to be a diverse group, one thing to remember is that it's okay to have more than one favorite.


Nice advertising...

:frusty:


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Charlie might have been trying to link here:

The Smoking Stogie-Cigar Reviews by someone who does not care what you think

The Smoking Stogie guys lit up a $750 Ghurka...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a Grand Reserva and a couple Behikes both were gifts from a friend. Those are my most expensive I yet to know if they are the best?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

A $750 dog rocket.Yikes! $30 is about my comfort limit on a special day cigar. There are WAY too many $3 cigars that satisfy me just fine


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

By the way:


Oliva Series V ($6-7/stick)
Mi Barrio (looks like they adjusted the price on these-- box prices work out to
about $6/stick)

Incredible values --they stack up against the world's best NCs (at almost any price point).


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I think that, at this point in my journey through this hobby, I would feel OK paying upwards of $50 for a rare treat of a cigar...but I am a cheap bastage at heart, and haven't smoked anything terribly expensive yet. 

That said, the two cigars I've had that completely blew me away were the Camacho Triple Maduro (~$15), and the Los Blancos NINE (~$10).


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Since this is in the NC forum I'll stick with that.
The most expensive cigar I've had was a Padron Family Reserve 45 Maduro, $35.00 at a local B&M. I really didn't think this smoke was worth the price. It was a very nice smoke but then so is the 1964 Maduro. The best cigars I've had that are well worth the money are 
FF opus X, 
Opus X Perfection X #4, 
Padron 1964 Maduro.
The 3 above can be had for $10.00 to $15.00 I always try to smoke 1 from the list a month.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

nothing too expensive for me yet but i did smoke my first opus last week. I also have a padron 45th maduro sitting in the humidor that im waiting to burn


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I've had many high-end cigars. Probably the most expensive was a Opus X Double Corona. However, the "best" cigar i ever had? You're going to laugh although its a G.A.R. Robusto Grande which I smoke everyday. Something about these sticks I really like and they're only about $6.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

GTCharged said:


> Nice advertising...
> 
> :frusty:


I'm not affiliated at all with Smoking Stogie, but finding someone that reviews the stuff they do is near impossible. They do a good job and chances are there are few who could visit the size without learning about a couple sticks they didn't know existed.


----------

